# How to Build a Pneumatic Tube System



## DLawlessHardwar (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this so I just went with general. We put together a nice tube system to save the shipping department from going up and down the stairs 100 times a day.

We've got a nice shop onsite and build all sorts of stuff to keep our business going so hopefully I'll post other stuff in the future too. This is our first video. Shows in great detail how to make a pneumatic tube system for real cheap and pretty quickly. Only basic tools needed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Very cool DL, I moved this to Project Showcase for you.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## DLawlessHardwar (Oct 23, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Welcome to the site!


Thanks a lot! Hopefully we'll churn a few more things out soon to post. It's much easier to just do something than to do something and video tape it as I'm sure many here know.

Have a good one.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool! Question/possible tip. Once it's sent one way, it doesn't go anywhere once turned off right. 
Putting a short timer on it would allow you to press a button to send it and since it takes 5 seconds (as an example) to get there you could set the timer to 6 seconds and you wouldn't have to manually shut off the system each time. Basically an Auto shut off feature....
Might save wear/tear and the noise. :shrugs: Just ideas!


----------



## DLawlessHardwar (Oct 23, 2012)

Firefighter3244 said:


> Cool! Question/possible tip. Once it's sent one way, it doesn't go anywhere once turned off right.


Thanks for the interest!

As with building anything you kinda roll with the punches once it's done. In theory you are correct. A timer would work great on ours because the cannister does just stick at the top. HOWEVER, we didn't design it that way and it was just luck that it did stay up there and not slide back down.

We anticipated leaving it on until someone grabbed it or that we'd have to tweak it once we finished. Luckily that wasn't the case and there is enough friction at the top for it to stay. Our goes up an industrial staircase so the grade isn't that steep which helps. If it was much steeper we'd have to rig something up to get it from sliding back down.

Now you could surely put something with a bit of stick or friction at the top and it'd stick for sure. But it was not necessary for us.


----------

